# classical composer that were a revelation to you recently



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I discovered the talented Philippe Verdelot, trought delitea musica, woaw what a released, it scram out pure geneous , fabuleous ensemble, conductor, composer...

Be sure to grab some of his work or the afored mention cd this music will blown you away, i garanty
:tiphat:


----------

